# Numbers Four and Five



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Up to five Merckx bikes -

Just added this Corsa Extra;










And this Corsa ( NOS - with factory tag still on it)










I already have a Professional and MX leader as well as my 1xM daily rider...

Just thought I would share -

Oh and welcome the what you would do if you were me on the white corsa...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

nice looking frames.....now I know who to email when I'm looking for a 60cm+ Merckx frame! 

For the white Corsa, I think you have two options: keep it classic with a modern alloy gruppo like Campy Centaur 10spd, or you could go for the juxtaposition of a full carbon gruppo like Record/SR on a classic steel bike. Either way I think it's going to be a sharp build so be sure to post pics!


----------

